# Oceana / Tiara Residences



## Thetys (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking at moving to Tiara / Oceana Residences on the Palm.

Any idea about the potential DEWA / AC costs for a 2 bedroom apartment there? I have heard AC was very expensive on the Palm.

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Do you like living next to a large building site for the next two years then ?


----------



## Thetys (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, if I ask the question, it means that I indeed consider it...


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> Do you like living next to a large building site for the next two years then ?


How about you answer his question better than answering with a invalid question?

I heard it is quite expensive as well but not sure of exact costs, have a friend living there whom i will ask and let you know.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

telecompro said:


> How about you answer his question better than answering with a invalid question?


How about we check the OP has considered the noise implications of being surrounded on three sides by building work, some of which involves a 70 floor building being made right next to them ? Some people think the mall is nearly complete as its at its height but they havent thought about the tower.

You only have to look on JustRentals to see how many unlet apartments there are on the sides facing the mall work and the refurb of the brown un-named hotel which has been derelict since 2008, the new beach club construction by Dar Al Handasah, the planned Fairmont extension to understand why people are moving out.

If I wasn't leaving Dubai in May, I would be moving out. Two of our friends in Tiara and Residences are also moving out - because 24 hour concrete pouring isn't fun and its just starting up.

Just trying to be helpful !

FWIW Residences 2 bed costs are;

80AED palm chiller per month plus 1100 quarterly charge
900AED - 1200 AED per month DEWA inc Monthly 5% fee from rentals


----------



## Thetys (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for your reply, I am indeed taking into consideration the works ongoing there. Which side of Tiara / Oceana would you then recommend to avoid / limit the noises? I've been there yesterday and I have not been too much disturbed by it, but maybe it is just the beginning or it was not the worst time.

AED80 palm chiller per month: you mean AED 800 or it is really AED 80?

Thanks.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't go for any of them but if you stick to the 'inside' they will be better than most. 

If you visited yesterday, that was the weekend. Try 1630 in a full workday for the gridlock 

And yes, chiller is normally 80AED per month PLUS 1100 capacity charge every quarter, so the pattern tends to go 80, 80, 1190, 80, 80, 1190 kind of thing. 

That's the Residences so I assume they will be similar - you only have one 'face' to cool on the outside of the building. Unlike a villa which has up to four plus a roof


----------



## Thetys (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you, this is very helpful


----------



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

Thetys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am looking at moving to Tiara / Oceana Residences on the Palm.
> 
> ...


I live in the Tiara but I have a 3 bed
Dewa I pay just over 1,000 aed p.m. (it also included municipality fee which is 5% of your rent)
a/c is about 1800 in the summer, then you also have to pay DU for television and internet


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

rednrosy said:


> I live in the Tiara but I have a 3 bed
> Dewa I pay just over 1,000 aed p.m. (it also included municipality fee which is 5% of your rent)
> a/c is about 1800 in the summer, then you also have to pay DU for television and internet


That's nice but this thread is SIX months old.


----------



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

I have a valve operated computer. It takes that long to warm up


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

rednrosy said:


> I live in the Tiara but I have a 3 bed
> Dewa I pay just over 1,000 aed p.m. (it also included municipality fee which is 5% of your rent)
> a/c is about 1800 in the summer, then you also have to pay DU for television and internet


Are there any major constructions going directly next to Tiara considering Club Vista Mare is finished now? Any major issues? I assume Nakheel mall construction affects Tiara in the same way as Oceana? Which Tiara building is considered the best in terms of views?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Malbec said:


> Are there any major constructions going directly next to Tiara considering Club Vista Mare is finished now? Any major issues? I assume Nakheel mall construction affects Tiara in the same way as Oceana? Which Tiara building is considered the best in terms of views?


The area outside the hotel is gridlock twice a day with workers buses. Also Oceana side is pretty difficult to catch taxis as its on the exit side of the Palm roads.

The Nakheel Mall continues and will do for a long time yet - we moved out half a year ago for that reason - only 35 more floors to go 

The Club might be finished (not sure TBH) but the building strip out next to it will carry on for ages - the brown skinned hotel they left the windows open on for 4+ years and trashed the inside.

If I were you. I'd consider Marina Residences 6 on the side facing block 5 or Residences 5 facing block 4 - but in each case you want the end near the sea, and not the end near Nakhheel Mall construction. You cant really use the balconies due to the noise during the day, but the pools are fine and the kitchen generally come with everything fitted already.

Just beware the wooden floors in bedroom 1 which have a habit of warping and buckling due to water leaks.


----------



## rednrosy (Feb 6, 2013)

getting a taxi is very easy, as many clients are dropped off along te shoreline. They then have to drive past Tiara. True there is a lot of construction, but once you enter the Tiara you dont see the construction if you are facing the gardens or the Atlantis. 
The new Visa Mare I find is a boost. Traffic is picking up but then you would have that any place on the Palm.
Tiara vs Marina Residences.
I think the floor plans of Tiara is better. Plus you also get the beach and a bar. A quick walk over the beach and you have another 5 eateries/drinkeries.


----------

